# Pen Size?



## mylilchix (Mar 17, 2013)

I will soon be bringing home 2 young ewes and a young ram, so 3 sheep total.  They will have to be in a fenced pen, since we don't have pasture.  What is the average size pen I should have for them?  I have a couple open and I want to put them in the right space.

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Figure on 30 sq ft of space per sheep. Your ewes need 60 sq ft and your ram needs 30 sq ft. Right now I have two 10 month old ewe lambs, two mature ewes, and three lambs 1-2 wks old in a pen that is 64x24. More than enough space. I only made it that big so the 'gate' to their pen was next to the pen for the pasture and it stretched all the way to the waterer since the hose is short. Otherwise I probably would've made it smaller. I have housed two mature ewes and a mature wether plus two 2 month old lambs in a pen 24x32 and a ram in a 8x32 pen. Again, more than enough space.

A grassy pen will turn into a dirt pen in no time though.


----------



## mylilchix (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much!  That's exactly what I needed to know.  I appreciate it.


----------

